# Harvey @ Memory Lane passed away yesterday OBITUARY NOW INCLUDED



## sm2501 (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm sorry to report that Harvey Trombley passed away yesterday, September 28, 2018. Memorial services pending.

Harvey has been a cornerstone in this hobby for more years that I can remember. I'll always remember his smiling face behind his Whizzer counter at Memory Lane.

Rest in peace old friend.

http://www.hannemanfh.com/obituary/harvey-trombley


----------



## VintageSchwinn.com (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear this.  Very nice guy


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 29, 2018)

My thoughts and prayers with the family. A great loss to the hobby. R.I.P. Harvey


----------



## catfish (Sep 29, 2018)

Very Sorry to hear this. He will be missed. He was a great guy, and a huge part of the bicycle hobby for many years.


----------



## johnboy (Sep 29, 2018)

Very sorry to hear this sad news. I'll always remember the times when either Larry or Harve waited on me in the store--- always friendly, patient and knowledgeable--- R.I.P.


----------



## the tinker (Sep 29, 2018)

Larry and Harvey took a hobby, and did what most of us would love to do, turn it into a successful business. They didn't get rich , but they had fun, made lots of friends and helped everyone in this hobby. God bless them both. Rest in peace, Harvey.


----------



## Huffman1947 (Sep 29, 2018)

So sorry to hear of Harvey's passing.  Rest in peace.


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 29, 2018)

I'm really sad to hear that. I'll pray for the family.

I remember buying parts from Memory lane maybe 25-30 years ago. Talked to him on the phone many times. Great guy.


----------



## mazdaflyer (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear of his passing. I met him on my only visit to MLC a few years ago. He and Lisa helped me find the stuff on my parts list. Talked with him on the phone a few times. Sad news indeed. My sympathies to Lisa and family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nashman (Sep 29, 2018)

Yeah, I met Harvey at the Hershey car show/swap many years ago. Larry and I did business off and on ( Hershey and lots by mail/phone), and Harvey was kinda on the outskirts ( more a whizzer dude), but always a 100% guy. RIP buddy. A true asset to the hobby. Larry and Harvey will have a cool bike shop somewhere in the after dimension? I'd like to add my condolences to Lisa. A wonderful lady. Always helpful and friendly.  My heart goes out to her and Harv's family at this sad time.


----------



## stoney (Sep 29, 2018)

Rest In Peace Harvey. Thank you for everything you did for our hobby. Prayers and thoughts to Harvey's family and friends.


----------



## Oldbikes (Sep 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear this news. Thoughts and prayers...R.I.P. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 29, 2018)

SORRY TO HEAR ABOUT HARV.
MAY HE RIDE HIS WHIZZERS UP TO THE PEARLY GATES!
REST IN PEACE.
MY CONDOLENCES TO LISA AND HARV'S FAMILY.
WES PINCHOT


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 29, 2018)

A life well lived.


----------



## charnleybob (Sep 29, 2018)

Great guy.
Vaya con dios!


----------



## mr.cycleplane (Sep 29, 2018)

all good things must pass.......


----------



## bicycle larry (Sep 29, 2018)

yes he was a good guy , he will be missed from bicycle .


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 29, 2018)

Best of luck to Lisa.


----------



## bike (Sep 30, 2018)

R.I.. Harv! My thoughts go out to Lisa and the family.


----------



## Goldenrod (Sep 30, 2018)

I sent a picture and notice to the Whizzer newsletter.  He subscribed and helped so many of us over the years.  I'm glad I got to to go to his meets. Thanks for the information.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 30, 2018)

An end of an era! Thoughts and prayers for the family and close friends.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Sep 30, 2018)

Very sorry for Us in CLEVELAND Ohio hear this very (Sad) news. Of a Great friend to Me and many others. I live in CLEVELAND OH. and I think we when to (MLC.) Before close doors.  at list (100) times so for that reason we gonna miss him. A lot good friend ( Harvey) My condolences to are friend lisa and My thoughts & prayers  with the family. R.I.P. HARVEY


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Sep 30, 2018)

Always was a pleasure talking to Harvey , When I started collecting back in 1990 I was introduced to "Memory Lane " and Harvey was the person on the other end of the line ..Had a answer to every question ..What a great loss to the bicycle world  … Rest in peace ...My condolences to the Family and friends ...


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 30, 2018)

Knew Harvey from those early Perrysburg MLC days.

As the bicycle, motorized-bicycle and motorcycle en-
thusiast that he was ... he was passionate.   He treated
every enthusiastic customer to MLC with respect ...
and if he found out a customer was really into the two-wheel
stuff ... well .. Harv was just special.

..... patric


----------



## vincev (Sep 30, 2018)

Never good to hear a true bike guy has moved on. Prayers for him and his family.


----------



## Phattiremike (Sep 30, 2018)

Prayers for his family, R.I.P.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Sep 30, 2018)

Another one of the good guys gone. RIP Harv.   My thoughts go out to Lisa and the family


----------



## whizzerbug (Oct 1, 2018)

sad news indeed, been doing business with mlc since the late 80s meet harv larry and lisa a few times at trexlertown,great people always willing to help RIP harv and my condolences to lisa and family


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Oct 1, 2018)

Sorry to hear this.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 2, 2018)

http://www.hannemanfh.com/obituary/harvey-trombley

Please honor Harv by writing in the guest book.


----------



## kreika (Oct 2, 2018)

Heartfelt condolences to family and friends! Thank you for being an icon, and living the dream. How many good times and friendships did you create with MLC?! Countless I’m sure. I hope your cruising your favorite two wheeled cycle on the other side. Rest In Peace Mr. Trombley


----------



## bricycle (Oct 2, 2018)

Harvey you will be missed, but not forgotten.


----------



## buck sova (Oct 6, 2018)

RIP Harv, you will be missed for sure, my condalances to Lisa and family


----------



## Pedals Past (Oct 6, 2018)

I remeber my first ML show a fall meet at the old store I came from California didnt know anything about bikes or swap
meets, I brought 15k in cashiers checks made out to ML. I got out the car and asked at this popcorn grinder where I might find Larry Busch , we had talked many times on the phone, this guy hallers Jesus Christ he is a midget from the voice I was expecting a 6’6” giant. It was Larry .....  Harv cashed one of my checks for me, we went to dinner. From that day on they made me feel like family. We exchanged Xmas gifts forbyears from 2500 miles away, I stayed with Larry and rode around the yards many times with Harv, they gave me an autographed ML jacket and Harv mailed me a black rams horn fastback that he had for overr ten years hanging over the whizzer counter at both stores one year that he was keeping for his grandson, he wouldnt take a dime for it. I went back this last show.... I treasure everything I ever got from them most of all today I am thankful for all the great memories with Harv ...... as Wyatt Esrp said to Doc Holiday ....... Thanks for always being there Harv


----------

